# meet my boys and girls



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

- jojo-hooded double rex female








- coco- young black double rex female








- ashes- blue double rex female








- peaches- hooded double rex female-deceased 9-20-10








-chip- black double rex male








TAZ- white double rex male


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: all my rat family*

Aww, Coco is so cute! Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: all my rat family*

yeah i love coco too. she feels like silk and shes soooo friendly once she is being held but otherwise she is shy, but so are all the others.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: all my rat family*

hairless rats are just so cool, great personalities


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: all my rat family*

I bet they are! Are there any more updates on Jojo?


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: all my rat family*

shes been shredding paper towels but currently no babies


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: all my rat family*

O well... but I can't wait!


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: all my rat family*

lol i just gave jojo a piece of chicken... shes so happy


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: all my rat family*

haha, I bet she is!


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

yay figured out how to post individual pictures lol


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

They all look like double rexes..... very adorable!


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

well i thought ashes was a double rex but i definantly wasnt sure about the others but awsome yay. ive been hoping i had double rexs. thank you


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh love hairless, have fun with your new wrinkly children!


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

thank you andim sure shes prego.


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ya, I'm still convinced she's pregnant. Any updates?


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

well see how the week pulls through


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Good plan, and if there are babies update and take pics rite away! I'm gonna stop posting asking if there are any updates, because it must be annoying, and I figured that if there were babies or changes you would update anyway, so I'm sorry for being so nosy, haha.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

its fine your not bothing me. i actually get excited


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

That's good, because I could see how I constantly need to be in the know could be annoying, but I'm glad that it's not annoying. ;D


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

;D


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Does she seem bigger than the first pics you took on the 10th, or on the 11th?


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

i havent really looked at her yet. i will let herout tonight and get another belly picture


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok, cool!


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)




----------

